# 09 May 2014 - Parade to mark the end of Canadian Ops in Afghanistan



## eliminator (9 Mar 2014)

The wrap up of Op Attention this month brings the end of Canada's military mission in Afghanistan.  Is there any indication that there will be a mission conclusion parade in Ottawa, similar to the Op Mobile "Mission Recognition and Commemoration Parade"?


----------



## dapaterson (9 Mar 2014)

Yes, there will be one.  Yes, planning is underway.  Yes, you will hear about it before it happens.


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Mar 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Yes, there will be one.  Yes, planning is underway.  Yes, *you will hear about it before it happens.*


Will it be well enough in advance to allow people to plan to attend, especially if said people aren't in the National Capital Region?  :nod:


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Mar 2014)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Will it be well enough in advance to allow people to plan to attend, especially if said people aren't in the National Capital Region?  :nod:



My unit was staff checked for pers who served in Afghanistan with a rumint date of 9 May 14. Probably a plus or minus 45 day type date...


----------



## brihard (9 Mar 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> My unit was staff checked for pers who served in Afghanistan with a rumint date of 9 May 14. Probably a plus or minus 45 day type date...



My unit got told May 9th. Our CBG is expected to contribute 60 vets


----------



## dapaterson (9 Mar 2014)

Given that, AFAIK, the GG and PM will attend, and their calendars are set months in advance, if you've been given a date then it's probably not going to change.


----------



## Remius (10 Mar 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> My unit got told May 9th. Our CBG is expected to contribute 60 vets



We were told the same thing.  9 May at the War Museum.


----------



## Journeyman (10 Mar 2014)

Thank you all.  I now have a 9 May calendar entry:  "Avoid YOW"


----------



## dapaterson (10 Mar 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Thank you all.  I now have a 9 May calendar entry:  "Avoid YOW"



And that differs from every other day of the year how, exactly?


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Mar 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> My unit got told May 9th. Our CBG is expected to contribute 60 vets



Do you remember the name of that General that kept visiting Afghanistan and having talks with the troops where he would tell us all about his job and what he did and his building in Ottawa that wasn't NDHQ.  CEFCOM guy.

I hope he's at the parade.


----------



## Journeyman (10 Mar 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I hope he's at the parade.


Oh, the parade will be filled with _those guys_.....up on the dias...in the shade.

[list type=decimal]
[*]It will be a goat rodeo;
[*]The formed-up troops will get most of the cock;
[*]The most long-winded, self-congratulatory speeches will be by those who contributed the least; and
[*]It will be another ripe target for the congenitally anti-military, anti-government journalists  'think tanks'  dingbats.
[/list]

You folks enjoy; I've had my "welcome home" from people who meant it.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Mar 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You folks enjoy; I've had my "welcome home" from people who meant it.



My welcome home for the troops that I know, was buying them a round at the bar...


----------



## Journeyman (10 Mar 2014)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> My welcome home for the troops that I know, was buying them a round at the bar...


Well, we know each other......you didn't buy me a beer when I got back......_ergo_   


(Keep "he drinks dark ales" in the back of your mind next time we cross paths)    ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Mar 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well, we know each other......you didn't buy me a beer when I got back......_ergo_
> 
> 
> (Keep "he drinks dark ales" in the back of your mind next time we cross paths)    ;D



 :facepalm:  :nod:  ;D


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well, we know each other......you didn't buy me a beer when I got back......_ergo_
> 
> 
> (Keep "he drinks dark ales" in the back of your mind next time we cross paths)    ;D



El Cheapo,

I bought you more than one and, trust me, after this past EX --- it's high time you returned the favour as we avoid YOW (but  not on 9 May as the training area of Petawawa requires my presence over that date).

Jus' saying.


----------



## Journeyman (10 Mar 2014)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I bought you more than one and, trust me, after this past EX --- it's high time you returned the favour......


  Yes dear.   :-[


----------



## Lightguns (10 Mar 2014)

Ahhh "Victory in Afghanistan" Parade, tory blue ticker tape, grateful Canadian people shouting their love for us while the CDS rides in a chariot with his ADC whispering "you are not a God" in his ear.  The troops will then depart with the gratitude and wealth of the nation.  Pretty standard stuff.


----------



## Haggis (10 Mar 2014)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Ahhh "Victory in Afghanistan" Parade, tory blue ticker tape, grateful Canadian people shouting their love for us while the CDS rides in a chariot with his ADC whispering "you are not a God" in his ear.  The troops will then depart with the gratitude and wealth of the nation.  Pretty standard stuff.



Wow!  You_ ARE _old!!


----------



## Journeyman (10 Mar 2014)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I bought you more than one and, trust me, after this past EX --- it's high time you returned the favour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besides.......[yes, it took me this long to come up with a quick retort]....you're the one who's chosen the hermit lifestyle during the week!  

If you want beer, you have to leave your cave and be sociable.

So _there_!   :nana:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 Mar 2014)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> El Cheapo,
> 
> I bought you more than one and, trust me, after this past EX --- it's high time you returned the favour as we avoid YOW (but  not on 9 May as the training area of Petawawa requires my presence over that date).
> 
> Jus' saying.



Vern's alive?


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Mar 2014)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Ahhh "Victory in Afghanistan" Parade, tory blue ticker tape, grateful Canadian people shouting their love for us while the CDS rides in a chariot with his ADC whispering "you are not a God" in his ear.  The troops will then depart with the gratitude and wealth of the nation.  Pretty standard stuff.


You'd think you were in Crimea.

Too soon?


----------



## Tibbson (10 Mar 2014)

Jeez.  A welcome home parade!!!   Now it makes sense to me.  Claw back lots of money from unit budgets at the end of the year under the guise of cutbacks and then miraculously money shows up for the Snowbirds to resume their American air shows AND there is money for a parade in Ottawa.  

My only hope is that my HHT to Ottawa doesn't fall at the same time.


----------



## Lightguns (10 Mar 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> You'd think you were in Crimea.
> 
> Too soon?



I'm artillery, not a light cavalrymen, so the Crimea was a cake walk.....the last time :


----------



## 4Feathers (10 Mar 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Do you remember the name of that General that kept visiting Afghanistan and having talks with the troops where he would tell us all about his job and what he did and his building in Ottawa that wasn't NDHQ.  CEFCOM guy.
> 
> I hope he's at the parade.



Gen Gauthier?  He liked to talk a lot. He was a very important man.


----------



## Haggis (10 Mar 2014)

Schindler's lift said:
			
		

> My only hope is that my HHT to Ottawa doesn't fall at the same time.



Why not?  The Queen would get good economy out of your trip if you could attend both.


----------



## Tibbson (10 Mar 2014)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Why not?  The Queen would get good economy out of your trip if you could attend both.



I've gotta lot of time for the old gal but not that much.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Mar 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Bumped with this from the PM's Info-machine:


With a little more from the PM today - highlights mine:


> Prime Minister Stephen Harper today issued the following statement to mark the return of the Canadian Armed Forces from the NATO training mission in Afghanistan during a ceremony in Ottawa:
> 
> “Today, I join all Canadians in welcoming home our men and women who are among the last members of the Canadian Armed Forces to return after serving Canada’s mission in Afghanistan. Our troops demonstrated commitment, dedication and valour during the mission.
> 
> ...


----------



## McG (4 Apr 2014)

That did not take long for a correction.


> *Families of soldiers killed in Afghanistan to be flown to memorial
> Defence Minister Rob Nicholson says expenses will be paid for May 9 commemoration ceremony in Ottawa*
> Laura Payton, CBC News
> 03 April 2014
> ...


http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/families-of-soldiers-killed-in-afghanistan-to-be-flown-to-memorial-1.2596997


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Apr 2014)

> .... "The letter was premature and incorrect and contained false information as event plans have not been finalized," Nicholson said, adding that the government is proud to commemorate the military mission in Afghanistan.  "That is why it is the government's position that these expenses will be covered," he said ....


<sarcasm> Yeah, I'm SURE all sorts of such freelance letters on sensitive issues go out without someone vetting them and without permissions well above whoever signs the letter.  </sarcasm>

And how are those trips to be paid for?


> The Harper government is negotiating with an outside fundraising organization to cover the costs to bring the families of Canada's Afghan war dead to Ottawa for a national commemoration.
> 
> Bronwen Evans, managing director of the True Patriot Love Foundation, says both the Prime Minister's Office and National Defence reached out to them more than two weeks ago to discuss how the group could help.
> 
> ...


Let's see if the government will issue a news release saying what a great thing _they're_ doing getting donors to foot the bill the government (IMHO) should be footing.  

If there's money to send hangers-on to Europe for all the coming anniversaries, there should be money for this one last public gesture to the families of the fallen.


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Apr 2014)

I for one acknowledge the vital importance of pomp and circumstance.  Bean counters can go on counting beans, and then they can all go pound salt, but for the mothers, brothers, sisters, fathers, sons and daughters of those who served, not to mention the average work-a-day Canadian, events such as these are important.  I may or may not be there (probably won't), but ceremony is vital to us as a nation, if that is what we are.  



Or we can be bureaucratic about it, form a Royal Commission, and pretend that if the money isn't spent on this, it's going to be spent on orphans.  So, I guess those orphans have to go without so that those War Mongers in Ottawa can have their fancy parade.....  [/sarcasm]


----------



## Bzzliteyr (7 Apr 2014)

TPL raised 1.2 million dollars the other night at the Calgary event.. I hope that might cover a flight or two.


----------



## a_majoor (12 Apr 2014)

Will be in sunny Wainwright for the start of MR14 then. I wonder if there will be a tactical pause for a parade?


----------



## McG (23 Apr 2014)

For those waiting to hear about what is planned, you are not alone:


> *Afghan commemoration cloaked in secrecy with two weeks left to go*
> CTV News
> Murray Brewster, The Canadian Press
> 22 April 2014
> ...


http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/afghan-commemoration-cloaked-in-secrecy-with-two-weeks-left-to-go-1.1787727


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Apr 2014)

> .... The Royal Canadian Legion's national office only last week received a letter from Veterans Affairs asking the group to raise awareness and host events at its 1,450 branches across the country.
> 
> "Our goal is to honour the end of a generational mission that affected almost every community in Canada," said the April 16 letter from Veterans Affairs Minister Julian Fantino.
> 
> The notice has yet to be distributed across the country because *the veterans department initially tried to bypass the group's national headquarters, which has been sharply critical of a number of aspects of government's policies toward ex-soldiers* ....


Gotta love that "if you're not for us, you're against us" mentality ....  :facepalm:


----------



## Crispy Bacon (23 Apr 2014)

I know the date and location of the parade (it's been circulated), but considering the media/Opposition's interest in the matter, I won't say anything further.  What I will say is that the Opposition is not entitled to know anything more about the event than anyone else; they can sit tight and wait to find out with the rest of the public.


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Apr 2014)

Crispy Bacon said:
			
		

> I know the date and location of the parade (it's been circulated), but considering the media/Opposition's interest in the matter, I won't say anything further.  What I will say is that the Opposition is not entitled to know anything more about the event than anyone else; they can sit tight and wait to find out with the rest of the public.



Hmmm.... May 9th. That date seems to coincide with another historic 'ending of a conflict' event...

Oh yes, it's 'Victory Day' in Russia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victory_Day_(9_May)

Remember, you heard the rumour start right here  ;D


----------



## Tibbson (23 Apr 2014)

Not one word on anything here.  In fact my CSM had forgotten about it and has now been trying to get ANY info from the Base.  Plan B is a Unit lunch and a few pints hoisted in memory.  

The whole thing seems to be an afterthought from the top on down.  Almost disrespectful to the whole intended purpose of the day and perhaps something that should have been left as a special note for this Nov 11th.


----------



## Remius (23 Apr 2014)

Saw the JIs as one of my guys is filling a parade position.

But it's just report timings and thin on details.


----------



## McG (23 Apr 2014)

Crispy Bacon said:
			
		

> I know the date and location of the parade (it's been circulated), but considering the media/Opposition's interest in the matter, I won't say anything further.  What I will say is that the Opposition is not entitled to know anything more about the event than anyone else; they can sit tight and wait to find out with the rest of the public.


It sounds like there is a desire to have events all over the country and not just the big parade in Ottawa.  I do not think that I had previously heard that communicated.  If information on secondary events is not communicated to the public, then those events will all be non-events.  I believe that is the core message of the article; it is not about the opposition wanting to know more about the main event.


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Apr 2014)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Will be in sunny Wainwright for the start of MR14 then. I wonder if there will be a tactical pause for a parade?



Nope but the good news is there's a 2CMBG Afghan Memorial Day parade on Saturday June 21st  ;D


----------



## Towards_the_gap (23 Apr 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Nope but the good news is there's a 2CMBG Afghan Memorial Day parade on Saturday June 21st  ;D



Parade participation will max out at 20% GCS/OSM medal holders and the remainder b****ing about how they have to work on a Saturday.


----------



## OldTanker (23 Apr 2014)

I am not an Afghanistan vet but am associated with a unit that has many. I know from personal contacts that they are looking forward to some sort of public appreciation (as am I and many other non-Afghanistan vets - I want to wave the flag and cheer for them - they have earned this) but it appears that the chain of command is totally immobilized on this. We have been unable to get any guidance from the Army as to what is happening. My suggestion is to simply let the Regimental Association take over the entire issue and to hell with the chain of command. Really, its only two-weeks -and-a-bit away, and still no direction or plan? I do notice however that there is no shortage of direction on where the pips and crowns will go and what the new Army buttons will look like. Maybe all the decision-making effort is going into trivial issues. Plus ca change . . .


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2014)

:

Questions are being asked at all levels, within DND, Government, Municipal, etc.   Does someone in a high position, just expect all to show up in uniform, meet on Parliament Hill and mill about before wandering the streets of Ottawa?  It is beginning to look that way.


 :facepalm:


----------



## McG (24 Apr 2014)

New press concern is that Gen Hillier, LGen Leslie, and Col Stogran have all not received invitations and that Gen Natynczyk has also probably not received an invitation.  The Liberals have come out and said this is a partisan event and not about those who fought the mission.  I suspect the accusation of malice to be inaccurate; the excitement over the last few days is probably a shortfall in communication and/or planning.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/key-players-in-afghan-mission-have-yet-to-receive-day-of-honour-invitations-1.1789907


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Apr 2014)

MCG said:
			
		

> I suspect the accusation of malice to be inaccurate; the excitement over the last few days is probably a shortfall in communication and/or planning.


Based on the previous article with allegegations of wanting to by-pass Legion high command, I'd suspect it might be a 10:90 ratio.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Apr 2014)

Given the way the RCL has all but shunned the Afghanistan vets, I doubt many of those vets would miss the Legion participation anyway.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Apr 2014)

My unit just got more clarity, apparently there are supposed to be Base-level parades to coincide with the national level one in Ottawa. We still don't have any SA on how many from my unit, if any, are required for the national parade.


----------



## Journeyman (24 Apr 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Given the way the RCL has all but shunned the Afghanistan vets, I doubt many of those vets would miss the Legion participation anyway.



           :nod:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (24 Apr 2014)

I heard the sleeping conditions might be a little austere for this event.


----------



## acen (24 Apr 2014)

If people will be staying at CRPTC (Connaught Ranges), then the conditions are indeed austere. Of the 5 trailer shacks (on Webley) that once stood there, one had to be demolished recently. The others are in equally bad shape, and generally so occupied on weekends that some PRes BMQ course staff have difficulty getting rooms (some even opted for hootches to solve the issue). This is compounded by the fact that DCRA (a civvy shooting organization) is bumping us in priority on shacks. The other accomodations on site include the Bren Gun temporaries which are so full of dead flies (thousands) and their excrement that nary a soul will stay there. Other options are the cadet shelters, which are basically bunk beds in tarp shelters (8 pers to a shelter IIRC) and permanent shower/toilet facilities meant to accomodate the PRes when LFCA Training Centre Meaford had a det for summer training with their Mod Tent concrete pads. Not exactly the best facilities to prep and wear DEU in a manner fitting for a national parade.

Hopefully it isn't CRPTC, because there will already be a PRes BMQ running out of CRPTC on that weekend which generally takes up a trailer shack on it's own, leaving 3 (or bumping us somewhere else).

You'd almost be better with cots on armoury floors, honestly.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2014)

acen said:
			
		

> If people will be staying at CRPTC (Connaught Ranges), then the conditions are indeed austere. Of the 5 trailer shacks (on Webley) that once stood there, one had to be demolished recently. The others are in equally bad shape, and generally so occupied on weekends that some PRes BMQ course staff have difficulty getting rooms (some even opted for hootches to solve the issue). This is compounded by the fact that DCRA (a civvy shooting organization) is bumping us in priority on shacks. The other accomodations on site include the Bren Gun temporaries which are so full of dead flies (thousands) and their excrement that nary a soul will stay there. Other options are the cadet shelters, which are basically bunk beds in tarp shelters (8 pers to a shelter IIRC) and permanent shower/toilet facilities meant to accomodate the PRes when LFCA Training Centre Meaford had a det for summer training with their Mod Tent concrete pads. Not exactly the best facilities to prep and wear DEU in a manner fitting for a national parade.
> 
> Hopefully it isn't CRPTC, because there will already be a PRes BMQ running out of CRPTC on that weekend which generally takes up a trailer shack on it's own, leaving 3 (or bumping us somewhere else).
> 
> You'd almost be better with cots on armoury floors, honestly.



....But they do have a decent Mess Hall.   ;D

It is beyond my comprehension why DND has not torn down those mold infested quarters and built one or two Two Hundred Man shacks like they have in Wainwright, Meaford and even in CTC or even those new "Hotel" style quarters they have built in places like CFB Trenton, CFB Kingston and CFB Petawawa.  With the NORTEL Campus practically across the street and Shirley's Bay across the fence, it would have made sense to have built Single Quarters and Transient Quarters out at Connaught years ago.


----------



## acen (24 Apr 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ....But they do have a decent Mess Hall.   ;D
> 
> It is beyond my comprehension why DND has not torn down those mold infested quarters and built one or two Two Hundred Man shacks like they have in Wainwright, Meaford and even in CTC or even those new "Hotel" style quarters they have built in places like CFB Trenton, CFB Kingston and CFB Petawawa.  With the NORTEL Campus practically across the street and Shirley's Bay across the fence, it would have made sense to have built Single Quarters and Transient Quarters out at Connaught years ago.



Very true about the mess! Better than Normandy Court in my experience. These are the same facilities that made national news a few years ago when they housed WWII vets temporarily for a parade. It does have it's fair share of interesting individuals that call the shacks home permanently though! http://www.ottawasun.com/2014/02/27/military-reservist-charged-with-ottawa-sex-assault



[Edit to replace link with one that is more acceptable.  PM sent to poster.]


----------



## Crispy Bacon (24 Apr 2014)

acen said:
			
		

> If people will be staying at CRPTC (Connaught Ranges), then the conditions are indeed austere. Of the 5 trailer shacks (on Webley) that once stood there, one had to be demolished recently. The others are in equally bad shape, and generally so occupied on weekends that some PRes BMQ course staff have difficulty getting rooms (some even opted for hootches to solve the issue). This is compounded by the fact that DCRA (a civvy shooting organization) is bumping us in priority on shacks. The other accomodations on site include the Bren Gun temporaries which are so full of dead flies (thousands) and their excrement that nary a soul will stay there. Other options are the cadet shelters, which are basically bunk beds in tarp shelters (8 pers to a shelter IIRC) and permanent shower/toilet facilities meant to accomodate the PRes when LFCA Training Centre Meaford had a det for summer training with their Mod Tent concrete pads. Not exactly the best facilities to prep and wear DEU in a manner fitting for a national parade.
> 
> Hopefully it isn't CRPTC, because there will already be a PRes BMQ running out of CRPTC on that weekend which generally takes up a trailer shack on it's own, leaving 3 (or bumping us somewhere else).
> 
> You'd almost be better with cots on armoury floors, honestly.



Oh good lord I hope we're not going to be housing the families and dignitaries of Afghanistan soldiers anywhere on Connaught...  :facepalm: That would get us more attention than the conditions in Sochi leading up to the Olympics...

I hope they would, at the very least, put them up in any of the reasonable three-star hotels in downtown Ottawa within a reasonable walking distance of the parade.  There is also still the 40%-vacant Uplands site which has plenty of housing (sans furniture) that could be used for short-term housing.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Apr 2014)

Families of the fallen, as far as I know, are being put in hotels.


----------



## Remius (24 Apr 2014)

acen said:
			
		

> If people will be staying at CRPTC (Connaught Ranges), then the conditions are indeed austere. Of the 5 trailer shacks (on Webley) that once stood there, one had to be demolished recently. The others are in equally bad shape, and generally so occupied on weekends that some PRes BMQ course staff have difficulty getting rooms (some even opted for hootches to solve the issue). This is compounded by the fact that DCRA (a civvy shooting organization) is bumping us in priority on shacks. The other accomodations on site include the Bren Gun temporaries which are so full of dead flies (thousands) and their excrement that nary a soul will stay there. Other options are the cadet shelters, which are basically bunk beds in tarp shelters (8 pers to a shelter IIRC) and permanent shower/toilet facilities meant to accomodate the PRes when LFCA Training Centre Meaford had a det for summer training with their Mod Tent concrete pads. Not exactly the best facilities to prep and wear DEU in a manner fitting for a national parade.
> 
> Hopefully it isn't CRPTC, because there will already be a PRes BMQ running out of CRPTC on that weekend which generally takes up a trailer shack on it's own, leaving 3 (or bumping us somewhere else).
> 
> You'd almost be better with cots on armoury floors, honestly.



There will be a few BMQs by that time there. 

Cadet weather havens are probably free and empty.  Not quite cots on the armoury floor but pretty close...


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Apr 2014)

acen said:
			
		

> If people will be staying at CRPTC (Connaught Ranges), then the conditions are indeed austere. Of the 5 trailer shacks (on Webley) that once stood there, one had to be demolished recently. The others are in equally bad shape, and generally so occupied on weekends that some PRes BMQ course staff have difficulty getting rooms (some even opted for hootches to solve the issue). This is compounded by the fact that DCRA (a civvy shooting organization) is bumping us in priority on shacks. The other accomodations on site include the Bren Gun temporaries which are so full of dead flies (thousands) and their excrement that nary a soul will stay there. Other options are the cadet shelters, which are basically bunk beds in tarp shelters (8 pers to a shelter IIRC) and permanent shower/toilet facilities meant to accomodate the PRes when LFCA Training Centre Meaford had a det for summer training with their Mod Tent concrete pads. Not exactly the best facilities to prep and wear DEU in a manner fitting for a national parade.
> 
> Hopefully it isn't CRPTC, because there will already be a PRes BMQ running out of CRPTC on that weekend which generally takes up a trailer shack on it's own, leaving 3 (or bumping us somewhere else).
> 
> You'd almost be better with cots on armoury floors, honestly.



We did something like this in the UK and arranged 'up homers' for the Marines involved. It was fantastic. Many of the guys were 'adopted' by their home stay families and I don't recall any disciplinary issues involved.

Our AFG veterans on the floor in a green maggot? CAF, please make an 'L' with your thumb and forefinger and place it on your forehead ....


----------



## Journeyman (25 Apr 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ....it would have made sense.....


----------



## George Wallace (25 Apr 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

>



 :-[

Sorry.  I posted in haste.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Apr 2014)

A bit more info ....


> Prime Minister Stephen Harper will participate in events marking the National Day of Honour on May 9, 2014, to commemorate and recognize Canada’s military mission in Afghanistan. The Prime Minister will be joined by His Excellency the Right Honourable David Johnston, Governor General of Canada, and General Thomas J. Lawson, Chief of the Defence Staff.
> 
> Prime Minister Harper today announced that Rick Hansen has agreed to act as emcee for the National Day of Honour.
> 
> ...


More details about events in attached backgrounder.


----------



## Petard (28 Apr 2014)

Like everyone else that's still stumbling around trying to figure out how we're to recognize this event in home locations, the unit I'm with, 56 Fd, has tried to improvise something
We'll be approaching local news seeking their interest in covering this by possibly doing interviews of P Res soldiers from the region that served overseas. From ~100 personnel in the unit, 60 deployed, so there are quite a few stories to be told, but whether or not the media chooses to tell those stories, or focuses instead on the lack of planning and partisan approach of the GoC, of course remains up to the media.

Otherwise, I haven't seen a thing on how this day is to be recognized, if you're not in Ottawa (mitt hootchie gear & DEU)


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Apr 2014)

Petard said:
			
		

> Like everyone else that's still stumbling around trying to figure out how we're to recognize this event in home locations, the unit I'm with, 56 Fd, has tried to improvise something
> We'll be approaching local news seeking their interest in covering this by possibly doing interviews of P Res soldiers from the region that served overseas. From ~100 personnel in the unit, 60 deployed, so there are quite a few stories to be told, but whether or not the media chooses to tell those stories, or focuses instead on the lack of planning and partisan approach of the GoC, of course remains up to the media.
> 
> Otherwise, I haven't seen a thing on how this day is to be recognized, if you're not in Ottawa (mitt hootchie gear & DEU)



Whoever is coming to Ottawa please be aware I am coming as a civilian....strange as that sounds. Hope to meet a few of you there.

Cheers!


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 May 2014)

My guess is they're trying to play it down due to the questionable coverage Harper got in the press as a result of the RCAF post=Libya parade:

Analysis | Is Harper trying to increase Canada's military might?

The federal government paid tribute to its role in the Libya campaign Thursday with a flashy display of military might on Parliament Hill, a ceremony that some observers viewed as a way of declaring Canada's more muscular role on the global stage.

The celebratory event, which was attended by Prime Minister Stephen Harper, Defence Minister Peter MacKay as well as a host of military officials, included a flypast by CF-18 fighter jets, a 21-gun salute and the awarding of a Meritorious Service Cross (Military Division) to Lt.-Gen. Charles Bouchard, the Canadian air force general who commanded the NATO mission in Libya.

Some saw it as a conventional victory parade. "It is a celebration of sorts, there's no question, but it's within military tradition," said Michel Drapeau, a professor of military law at the University of Ottawa, who pointed to similar victory parades held in Canada for V-Day and the Korean War.

But others remarked on how out-of-character the ceremony seemed for a country that for decades has tended to play down its military. Stephen Clarkson, a University of Toronto professor with an expertise in Canadian foreign policy, views the ceremony as an exercise in "self-glorification."

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/analysis-is-harper-trying-to-increase-canada-s-military-might-1.1060798


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 May 2014)

In Windsor, Ontario:



> Public service announcement
> 
> Civic Day of Honour and Memorial Service
> 
> ...



I'm going to the parade. The city is making an effort, so will I. I imagine there'll be a luncheon and drinks in the Mess afterwards, so I'll attend that also.

Just for a sandwich and to say hi to some fellow Vets.

Can't hang about though, going turkey hunting for the weekend, starting Fri afternoon  ;D


----------



## dapaterson (5 May 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> But others remarked on how out-of-character the ceremony seemed for a country that for decades has tended to play down its military. Stephen Clarkson, a University of Toronto professor with an expertise in Canadian foreign policy, views the ceremony as an exercise in "self-glorification."
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/analysis-is-harper-trying-to-increase-canada-s-military-might-1.1060798



Mr Clarkson is also notable for his ex-wife, who alter went on to some renown in media and political circles...


----------



## Journeyman (5 May 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Stephen Clarkson, a University of Toronto professor with an expertise in Canadian foreign policy  Liberal Party politics......


Gee, that such a person would say "Harper; bad"......   :boring:


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 May 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Mr Clarkson is also notable for his ex-wife, who alter went on to some renown in media and political circles...



..... and associated with certain terrorist organizations


----------



## V_I_Lenin (5 May 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> ..... and associated with certain terrorist organizations



Adrienne Clarkson?! You may be thinking of another Governor-General...


----------



## dapaterson (5 May 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> ..... and associated with certain terrorist organizations



That's rather harsh.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 May 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> ..... and associated with certain terrorist organizations





			
				mark-space said:
			
		

> Adrienne Clarkson?! You may be thinking of another Governor-General...


You might be thinking of the hubby of the GG who had a hard time getting to (but eventually did get to) Afghanistan during her tenure as GG.


----------



## OldSolduer (5 May 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> That's rather harsh.


We only terrorize each other.

And The RCR, Van Doos, Strathconas......


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 May 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> That's rather harsh.



Oops. Wrong one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micha%C3%ABlle_Jean

My bad


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 May 2014)

A couple of more developments .....

This guy is going to be "second emcee" with Rick Hansen
PM:  Get that red on Friday!


----------



## Tibbson (6 May 2014)

He may have been the first Canadian who lost a limb in Afghanistan to return but he was not the first amputee on a prostetic limb to serve in Afghanistan.  There was one in my Unit on Roto 3.  That in no way takes from his accomplishment and I'm glad to see the representation from those who served and lost so much.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (6 May 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Oops. Wrong one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micha%C3%ABlle_Jean
> 
> My bad



Indeed  John Ralston Saul has only ever terrorized us with turgid prose and laboured and tortuous philosophical ramblings....


----------



## Loachman (6 May 2014)

I just hope that somebody films and posts the landing of the Chinook on the front lawn of Parliament the evening before.


----------



## Zoomie (6 May 2014)

Awkward moment when post 9 May 2014 - the PM discovers that the CF is still very much active in the Afghanistan theatre...


----------



## Crispy Bacon (6 May 2014)

Well, since it's over, I think it's safe to disclose that our parade was today, not 9 May... Why, we have no idea  :blotto:


----------



## Welshy (7 May 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I just hope that somebody films and posts the landing of the Chinook on the front lawn of Parliament the evening before.



I'll try and get some footage from the air from the backup CH-146 tomorrow night.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 May 2014)

Welshy said:
			
		

> I'll try and get some footage from the air from the backup CH-146 tomorrow night.



I hope you're not suggesting that our new Chinooks need a backup aircraft already.  ;D

I'm sure the Sqn Commander would be less than thrilled at that connotation  

j/k  8)


----------



## Tibbson (8 May 2014)

Did we buy enough to have a backup?


----------



## OldSolduer (8 May 2014)

Welshy said:
			
		

> I'll try and get some footage from the air from the backup CH-146 tomorrow night.



What time is it landing.....you may have a small audience  ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (8 May 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> What time is it landing.....you may have a small audience  ;D



Looks like RCAF Facebook page says 19:30 on 8 May?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 May 2014)

Hopefully anything not nailed down has been moved away..... ;D


----------



## acen (8 May 2014)

Make sure the influx of hot air off the hill is taken into account when landing!


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 May 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I just hope that somebody films and posts the landing of the Chinook on the front lawn of Parliament the evening before.




It's not exactly a _motion picture_ but it shows the Chinook landing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhClr77bgAE&feature=youtube_gdata

Edited to add:

Also, _real_ videos, here and here


----------



## OldTanker (9 May 2014)

To those who served in Afghanistan and came home, and those who didn't, my family and I thank and salute you on this Day of Honour.


----------



## cupper (9 May 2014)

Here is a link to the CA You Tube Feed that has a mash up of the landing and subsequent post landing prep and a nice evening shot of the Parliament Buildings.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NR_UCId9z4g


----------



## Edward Campbell (10 May 2014)

Here is a short, two minute, video that sums up what yesterday was all about for too many Canadians.


----------



## Journeyman (10 May 2014)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Here is a short, two minute, video that sums up what yesterday was all about for too many Canadians.


        :'(    

Please know that I'm feeling very much more than those cheezy icons express.  

Thank you Mr Campbell for sharing the link......and thank _you_, Mr Seggie!


----------



## George Wallace (10 May 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :'(
> 
> Please know that I'm feeling very much more than those cheezy icons express.
> 
> Thank you Mr Campbell for sharing the link......and thank _you_, Mr Seggie!



I echo JMs sentiments.


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 May 2014)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Here is a short, two minute, video that sums up what yesterday was all about for too many Canadians.





Better get this screen cleaned, seems to be a bit dusty in here...


----------



## Jungle (10 May 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I echo JMs sentiments.



Same here...


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 May 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :'(
> 
> Please know that I'm feeling very much more than those cheezy icons express.
> 
> Thank you Mr Campbell for sharing the link......and thank _you_, Mr Seggie!


Same.


----------



## cupper (10 May 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :'(
> 
> Please know that I'm feeling very much more than those cheezy icons express.
> 
> Thank you Mr Campbell for sharing the link......and thank _you_, Mr Seggie!



Couldn't have said it any better. Thoughts are with you and yours Jim.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 May 2014)

For all the criticism of this day, it was worth every cent and every minute we we here. 

I can sum it up like this:

Do not grieve because our brothers and sisters died - celebrate because such people LIVED!


----------



## George Wallace (11 May 2014)

My thoughts on the Day of Honour are evolving.  I know some think that it detracts from Nov 11, Remembrance Day; but perhaps it is not the same.  We remember our fallen and their sacrifice on Nov 11.  What is wrong with showing appreciation for those who serve or have served; not only in the CAF, but also as RCMP, Police, NGO's, etc. on another day?  They are two completely separate ideas.  

Tess.

I know your feelings, but are they really what this is all about?  Are you confusing objectives here or not?

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.

LINK



> Disgruntled veterans express anger over Day of Honour
> 
> The Toronto Sun
> SOPHIE DESROSIERS
> ...



Is this day going to be an annual Day of Honour, not just for the Afghanistan Mission, but for all Missions/Operations?  Is it going to be a platform to remind the public of those who serve to protect them and their way of life?  Or is it just going to be another day, where all who don a uniform to protect them will go unnoticed?  

If you want to fight for more rights, you may have to justify that request.  If no one knows you exist, it is hard to ask for help.  

I had Bruce Henwood as my Crse officer when I instructed at the Armd School Depot Sqn.  He was later tasked as one of the unarmed UN Observers in Bosnia.  He lost both legs in Bosnia to a mine strike and started fighting for more rights and help for wounded soldiers way back in the 1990's.  It is a long road and accomplishments are hard and long fought for.   If we do not remind the public of our work and sacrifice, those fights will be much harder and less likely to achieve success.

This article does keep the fight in the limelight for the present; but what of next year?  Will it just fade from the public memory?


----------



## Tibbson (11 May 2014)

I've been told a number of times that this was a one shot, welcome home type, event.  I haven't seen it published otherwise either.  I'd hope its a one shot deal at least, otherwise that would mean Battle of the Atlantic and then the day for Afghanistan a week later.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 May 2014)

Speaking only for myself, I think the Day of Honour is a good idea, but, like others smarter than me have said about smileys or other expressions, it can't come close to expressing the gratitude required.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Is this day going to be an annual Day of Honour, not just for the Afghanistan Mission, but for all Missions/Operations?  Is it going to be a platform to remind the public of those who serve to protect them and their way of life?  Or is it just going to be another day, where all who don a uniform to protect them will go unnoticed?


I can't find an info-machine-written reference, but several quotes from people in the military here and from an government-side MP here _suggest_ speaking points or internal communication saying it's a one-shot deal.  Also, nothing in the Order-in-Council (OIC) indicates it's going to be an annual event:


> .... His Excellency the Governor General in Council, on the recommendation of the Prime Minister, orders that a proclamation do issue declaring May 9, 2014 as a “National Day of Honour” ....


Compare that to wording in the OIC declaring the annual Air India-related National Day of Remembrance:


> .... Her Excellency the Governor General in Council, on the recommendation of the Prime Minister, directs that a proclamation do issue requesting the people of Canada to observe June 23 of every year as a National Day of Remembrance for Victims of Terrorism ....


----------



## McG (22 Jun 2014)

> *Garrison Petawawa holds Afghanistan commemoration parade
> Many soldiers were training n Alberta during national day of honour*
> CBC News
> 21 June 2014
> ...


----------



## CBH99 (20 Jul 2020)

With no current or remotely recent threads on Afghanistan, I thought I would post this here instead of a new thread just for this one video.

I thought it was a great video, and brings back memories for those of us who endured the worst sunburns & insect room-mates on planet Earth   :cheers:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gDnHVyUlIY


----------

